# Day 1 with the car in the books and...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

my only issue is a fear that I only ever want to own Tesla's from now on and I should plan now for a substantially more expensive next car 

*The Morning*

We landed at 5 am this morning after flying all night from Vancouver (connecting through Los Angeles with a long layover). We got home somewhere around 7 am and my wife went back to sleep while I started taking everything out of my Hyundai. Hardwired radar detector was a pain (it's going up for sale rather than making it's way into the Model 3), parking barcodes (managed to get them off clean so they don't have to stick to the Model 3!), removing 2 car seats, and then whatever small items were in the glovebox and armrest.

Since my wife and I both took off today, we figured it would be a day of getting things done so we dropped her ICE car off for service and then took my car over to Tesla. She drives a Hyundai Sonata as well and as we approached the service bay I immediately felt the "bad dealership experience" before it even happened. You just don't feel good going there. They were behind and I feared we were going to be late to meet up with @TrevP a few minutes before 10 am for the delivery.

Fortunately there was very little traffic today, so we did what any rational person selling their ICE car would do and that's stop at the nearest gas station to Tesla and put in $10 of gas just to take a selfie of the last time ever pumping gas 










*Delivery*

We made it by 9:45 am as planned (delivery at 10 am). Met up with Trev and headed inside!










Once we stepped inside, we were directed to the lounge area for coffee and water while our car was being pulled into place.

Our delivery specialist came out, greeted us, and brought us to the "back". She made sure the doors were closed to build the suspense and then opened the door for me to head in on my own. It felt like being a kid that was first in line to enter the Magic Kingdom.

My name was on the table next to my car with a neatly organized (small) stack of papers, some popcorn, and the magical keys (that I haven't used yet outside of using them to setup the phone key.










The funny thing is that there were 3 other Model 3's in the delivery area (though we were the only delivery of any kind today in the morning) and yet I didn't notice them at all as I locked eyes on my car for the first time. We walked around the car, mixed in some chatting, a walkthrough of all of the functionality and she could not have been more knowledgeable if she tried. She also pre-emtpively told me there was an issue with my charge port cover door, but they didn't want to delay my delivery to fix it.










Trade In, Financing, Deposits, Insurance, and Registration are all done before you get there. If there is such a thing as "sign and drive" this is it. You literally just sign a handful of papers that match up with everything that was completed before you got there. In my case, I did need to give them a check for $6.89 as the payoff on my trade in changed in the few day delay I had with getting the car.










Saying goodbye to "keys"










The paint looked great, interior looked great. Panel gaps very tight with maybe a few minor spots if I want to nitpick later that I'd have them take a look at.










We were out after about an hour and on the road. It could have been 5 minutes if that was my choice, but we enjoyed walking through all of the details and taking it in.










*Maiden Voyage*

With @TrevP in tow we happily tested 0-60 and had some fun for a little bit. Also took a chance to catch how impressive the turning radius is on the car. After a couple of miles (and it was approaching lunch time), we brought Trev back and took off.

*Enjoying the Day with My Wife*

My wife and I took off for some highway driving (autopilot wasn't calibrated yet) and it was clear we were both in love with this car. I noticed each car that we passed (/passed us) looked whether they knew what it was or not. We got my wife the purse she had her eyes on and got back in the car. It was time to get my wife over to Hyundai

*Autopilot Calibrated*

When we hit the highway for home autopilot appeared out of nowhere and we could immediately use it. It's pretty good. In the small sample, I would say it's not too far behind the quality I see in my dad's S with AP1 hardware.

*Getting Home*

Tested out my Nema 14-50 (it has been dormant since installation in August) and of course it works like a charm. I installed the Tesla cable management system, but no pictures yet (I'm going to redo my setup). My neighbor is a total car geek and he was gushing when we pulled up with the car. We installed 2 car seats and headed out to pickup (and surprise) my kids.

They hadn't seen us since Friday morning, so on top of the excitement of seeing us we never mentioned the car and simply had them walk to the car. They were lost and couldn't figure it out until I said, that one over there is our new car... we got the Tesla! My oldest (4) jumped up and down and hugged me. She immediately tried to figure out the door handle and was stumped. Once she got in, she thought it was a spaceship (Elon was right!).

At the end of the day, I love it, my wife loves it, and the kids love it!


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel like a montage of @SoFlaModel3's posts over the last two years should be scrolling by here along with an uplifting soundtrack.

Congrats!!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Congratulations, and great writeup! Sounds like they really made it a magical, joyful experience for you guys, right down to the festive bags of popcorn.

Anyway, enjoy your car. I'm just gonna hop into this time machine right here and set the dial six months into the future... :rocket:


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Congrats @SoFlaModel3 !!!!

We know the car is awesome and drives great and looks gorgeous and yada ...yada ...yada ....

HOW DOES THE CANDY TASTE?!?!?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mig said:


> I feel like a montage of @SoFlaModel3's posts over the last two years should be scrolling by here along with an uplifting soundtrack.
> 
> Congrats!!


Thanks!

Definitely some peaks and valleys along the way, but hopefully the valleys weren't too dark or too long 

I thought headliner gate would do me in 



Bokonon said:


> Congratulations, and great writeup! Sounds like they really made it a magical, joyful experience for you guys, right down to the festive bags of popcorn.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your car. I'm just gonna hop into this time machine right here and set the dial six months into the future... :rocket:


Thanks and it will be here soon enough!!



Brokedoc said:


> Congrats @SoFlaModel3 !!!!
> 
> We know the car is awesome and drives great and looks gorgeous and yada ...yada ...yada ....
> 
> HOW DOES THE CANDY TASTE?!?!?


Thanks!

That's a good question. After 5 days out of town and not eating so well I'm back on my training regimen for an upcoming half marathon so my kids will try it out today!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is my 10 month service update!


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about the body damage; the first scratches are always heartbreaking. At least Tesla accepts responsibility and is taking care of the problem right away.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear about the body damage; the first scratches are always heartbreaking. At least Tesla accepts responsibility and is taking care of the problem right away.


The repairs were ridiculously fast and above and beyond my expectation!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I missed my car turning 3 years old a few days ago. Wow time flies!! It still looks brand new.


----------

